# Can bronzers and blushes cause breakouts?



## KimC2005 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have been using some of those bronzer beads from Physician's formula and Skinlights by Revlon. Does anybody know if bronzers and blushes can cause breakouts? Does anybody have any good recommendations for bronzers and blush that won't break you out?? I can't afford anything to expensive. MAC may be as expensive as I can get.


----------



## jass (Jun 22, 2006)

I hear minerals won't clog. How often are you cleaning your brushes? Lots people breakkout because they don't wash their brushes enough.


----------



## LVA (Jun 22, 2006)

ditto about using clean brushes. Some blushes do break me out .. like Rimmel ...

u just have to play around w/different blushes. Every1's skin is different. What breaks u out might now break me out ...






Right now i use Chanel blush

I've heard good things about Maybelline and SK blushes


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am using a Rimmel blush.. Maybe I should switch to a different one.. I clean my brush once every 2 weeks.. Do I need to clean them more than that??


----------



## LVA (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* I am using a Rimmel blush.. Maybe I should switch to a different one.. I clean my brush once every 2 weeks.. Do I need to clean them more than that?? i clean my blush brushes as often as i can cuz sometimes i wanna change color and i wanna wash all the colors from b4 off my brush first.I'm not saying Rimmel makes bad blushes ... a lot of girl here like it. That's why i bought it ,,, cuz i read realli good reviews about it .. .but my skin is different and that's the point i'm trying to make.

don't throw away your blushes cuz u think it's making u break out. maybe it's something in your skincare .. or a new moisterizer u are wearing . .maybe it's hormone ... Stop wearing that blush for a couple of weeks and see if your skin gets better, if it does .. then it prolly is the blush .. if it's still breaking out randomly ... it's prolly something else ...

okie .... sorrie for typing too much .. LoL ...


----------



## Leony (Jun 22, 2006)

If you use them everyday yes, you need to clean them often to avoid breakouts.

Maybe try stop using the blush and see what happens.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Leony and LVA. I just wondered if maybe bronzers or anything like that had ingredients in it that clogged pores and caused skin to breakout.. I had just had some random breakouts on my cheeks and I NEVER get breakouts on my cheeks so I wondered if it was the things I used on my cheeks.


----------



## LVA (Jun 22, 2006)

u're welcome. Try using another brand .. or not using it all all and see what happens. Keep us posted


----------



## YUMMIFANTASY (Jun 22, 2006)

Mica and Talc supposidly cause acne because they`re irritants. Just make sure that the products are non-comegenic [[ which means that it doesnt clog the pores ]]


----------



## lovelyrose (Jun 22, 2006)

I have some blushes that has caused me to break out. I still don't know if it was the blushes that caused me to break out, but since they are the only products I use that don't say "non-comodeogenic" on the package, I suspect they are the culprits!

Btw, I also have Revlon skinlights. I love the glow it gives my skin, but for the same reason (not non-comodeogenic), I try not to use it too much.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 22, 2006)

Check to see if mineral oil is on the ingredient list. Sometimes people will break out from mineral oil. I think cornstarch is another one that causes some people to break out.


----------



## lena1510 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey!
I actually started using the exact same bronzer about 3 months ago and it had made me breakout BADLY. So i stopped using it, and now my acne is going away. I use volcanic ash mud masks to remove dirt, and baking soda/peroxide mask to get rid of the scarring. To completely reassure myself that it was the bronzer, I applied it again and a ton of acne came back - so stay away from that!

If you find you are breaking out where you apply your bronzer - do not use it!!

good luck!

Lena


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 3, 2014)

From what I've heard and seen, they do clog your pores up. But I probably know nothing compared to people who actually wear makeup,.


----------

